# Dry fast



## Dizoelio (Jun 5, 2007)

Left a plant in a box in my car for a day.  Car got beamed on by sun.

Nugs came out perfectly dried.   

Smokes great, tastes great.

So if you need to flash dry it seemed like a good way, car got hot, but not too hot, and humidity was perfect.


----------

